# What do you drink? before, during, and after



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Apart from water, what do you drink before, during, and after your ride?


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Cytomax before and during. Ovaltine after for protein....


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Mergetrio said:


> Apart from water, what do you drink before, during, and after your ride?


This comes up all the time, but...

Before:
I tend to stay well hydrated, but I try to drink 16-20oz of water an hour or so before I ride.

During:
Cool weather or less than 2 hours - water
Hot weather/long rides - 2 bottles of water and 1 bottle of Skratch labs/Cytomax/homemade Gatorade
If I am crashing late in a 4+ hour ride a Coke hits the spot

After:
Chocolate Milk or protein mix and plenty of water


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Mergetrio said:


> Apart from water, what do you drink before, during, and after your ride?


You're missing some very important factors. How long is the ride? What kind of temps? How hard are you riding?

I use the 1 bottle of water per hour rule of thumb for a good paced ride in warm weather
If more than 2-3hrs I'll add some sort of electrolyte drink.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Before - whatever. I just go. I try not to be dehydrated.

During - lately, I put half-strength gatorade in one bottle if I'm riding for more than an hour or so. If I'm only doing an hour, I'm probably doing something really masochistic, like intervals, so water only. I don't really want to vomit on my top tube. 

After - water.

But, I also eat.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Before: I typically drink water all day. Before a long ride (or an early morning ride), I make sure I get a few glasses of water or vitamin water in my system

During: For shorter ride or when the temps are reasonable, just water. As it gets warmer I'll bring one bottle of water and one of homemade gatorade. If it's a long ride or hot, two bottles of gatorade and will stop for either water or sports drink.

After: Water, homemade fruit smoothy with protein powder, and beer


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Anything over a couple of hours I use Secret Drink Mix. That's Alan Lim's concoction available through Skratch Labs. 

I've used Cytomax in the past but decided to try eating my calories and drinking for hydration/electrolye needs this year. 

So far so good. I seem to drink much more than in the past. I'm a fan of the orange flavor but the lemon lime is good too.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Coffee, water, Coke.

I've tried a lot of different electrolyte replacement products. They just don't sit well in my stomach. Plain old water works best for me. Then I eat salty snacks. Seems to be a good combination.

Post ride, I like a very cold coke. Or better yet, grape soda. Sometimes beer.

Pre ride, typically coffee. If it's gonna be hot for the ride, I'll drink a lot of water the day before and pre-hydrate well.


----------



## LiquidX (Dec 1, 2011)

Before I go out I drink down a glass of water, but I also tend to mostly drink water through out the day. If it's really hot out, I'll mix us some Hammer Nutrition Heed to put in the glass of water.

During: Was water, but I recently got HEED so I drink that down. Gets thinner as the ride goes on since I fill up my bottles whenever there is available water regardless of how full/low the bottle may be.

After: Nothing currently, Generally just get some food.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I dont drink too much before a ride. I dont want to have to pee

Short ride <2.5 Hr
During: water
After: nothing

Long ride 4 - 6+ Hr 
During: Skratch labs (Raspberry!)
After: Nestlee Chocolate milk (YUM)

Sometimes an intermediate ride of 2 - 3hr if its hot I use NUUN


----------



## onespeed (Mar 21, 2002)

*Sake and Sapporo the night before.*

Water for the first 2 bottles while on the bike. Then a mix of gatorade while riding. 

After the ride it is a beer without fail. Sierra Nevada Torpedo or some other pale ale.


----------



## Ripper4life (Nov 23, 2011)

The best sports drink I've tried is Fluid Performance. It has the perfect balance of electrolytes, is easy on the stomach with a light, refreshing taste. They also make an awesome recovery drink. Chocolate is my favorite.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Before....like the day before, powerade zero and water.
During....cytomax or accelrade or powerade zero....and I make sure I have one bottle of ice water.
After...chocolate milk or left over morning coffee with chocolate milk, soy milk, on ice.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

greg12666 said:


> Cytomax before and during. Ovaltine after for protein....


AFAIK, Ovaltine has zero protein. There's protein in milk that you put it in, but that's the milk's contribution, not Ovaltine's. 

Milk is good, Kefir is better, and add whey powder to kick it up a notch protein-wise.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Before; water. During; Nuun electrolyte in water., Hammer Heed if over 2 hours. Hammer Perpetuem for over 3 hours (but that's more of a liquid food). 
After, water.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Is there a need or does anybody drink caffeinated energy drinks such as 5-hr energy, or some other "shot" of energy mix after (or before) a long or grueling pass?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Our bodies are pretty good at self-regulation. It's one thing to keep my body supplied with calories and electrolytes - stuff I'm burning or sweating away - but I'd rather not throw off my ability to maintain homeostasis.

Anyway, if you manage to induce a bigger effort than your body's really good for, it'll probably put you in a bigger hole than an unaided peak effort, without giving you any better training response. If you don't, then why did you do it in the first place?

Pick up a training book. I like Friel's MTB book; I know he did a road book first. It'll cover more than you ever wanted to know about structured training, workouts, eating and drinking, etc.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Coffee, water, beer. 

Gu Brew if riding longer than two hours.


----------



## ScottsSupersix (Mar 25, 2012)

Coffee before. During, under 2 hours, Heed only. Longer rides, Heed + Perpetuem.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I did everything wrong yesterday. It was hot...ate very little...didn't hydrate before. Drank one bottle on a 30 min climb. 

Bonked hardcore on the way down. Felt like I didn't have the energy to hold myself up!


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

My rides go about 1.5 - 3 hours depending on time. Not all the time but sometimes a quick glass or two of water before I leave, I take 1 20 oz bottle of water for the ride that I seldom drink (at all) unless its real hot. When I get home I have the ritual of making 3 cups of Red Rose Tea iced down with honey and lemon to rehydrate.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Gatorade during...+ nuts/fruits and carbs, from 1-5 hrs. ride
Chocolate milk after


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

During: 2 bottles of Gatorade mix, especially at constant race speed of 25-28mph for 2 hours. So 1 bottle per hour is a good indication with late afternoon temperature.

After: Whey protein shake+milk.

I probably should be thinking of drinking something before the ride...


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

Before: smoothie (banana/mango, yoghurt, peanut butter/oats)
during: water, water with electrolyte stuff
after: double espresso, sparkling mineral water, normal water, beer (if it isn't 10 in the morning, or if it is free!)


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

Whatever you do, do not drink something heavy like a protein shake before the ride! I had first hand experience and it did not feel good doing speeds of 28mph ! >.<


----------



## Montyaloofah (Mar 14, 2012)

After Work 20-25 miles
Before: Generally nothing. already well hydrated at that point
During: Reduced strength Accelerade
After: Red Wine

Longer Weekend Ride:
Before: Large coffee with cream and sugar
During: 1 bottle of water; one bottle prescription strength Accelerade
After: Naked Juice and water


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

Coffee before. 1/2 strength Gatorade (from powder, I hate throwing away plastic bottles) til it runs out then water during the ride. Protein shake after.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Each bottle > 1/2 to 3/4 All Natural Coconut Water....H2O to top them off.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Before: usually nothing; infrequently, coffee 
During: just water, although if it's longer than a couple hours and/or really hot out, I'll drink a Gatorade mid-ride 
After: beer...preferably an American craft-brewed India Pale Ale


----------



## hanzo111 (Jun 9, 2011)

HAHA J/K Just water


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Great to read what you guys consume. I especially like the wine or beer afterwards! 

I just bought Accelerade to compliment water during my rides. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Before - heavy hydration the day before and 4 waters (12 oz ea) hours in advance
During - water and if needed Nunn Tabs (or EFS)
After - water with some lemon tea before bed. 

If it is a morning ride 2 coffees.


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

Before is water and maybe some orange juice or lemonade if it's a super early morning ride.

During is water for anything 2 hours or less. More than two hours, I have one bottle of water and one that is diluted gatorade. I really like some of the new gatorade-like drinks that have coming out that use natural sweetners, but I don't know of any stores that sell them, so I only have them when I come across them accidentally.

After I have been grabbing either Sunshine Wheat or Alaskan Amber recently. The selection changes, but after a long ride, a beer is delicious.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Before: water and/or coffee (depending on the time of day)

During: water; unless it's a long ride (60+ miles) than I'll generally stop at a convenience store for apple juice or possibly a Red Bull.

After: equally likely to have water, Endurox recovery drink, or beer


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I'm looking forward to a mini heatwave we'll be having here in NJ next couple of days. Now that I'm in a better shape than a week ago with about 60 miles to my belt, I'm going to give it hard ride and test out Accelerade I bought today.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I drink water before, it hydrates you

Shorter rides just water.

Longer rides 1 bottle water 1 bottle V8 juice Has Potassium and Salt things you need, also low suger and low carbs, no crap corn syrup.

After Guinness


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Mergetrio said:


> I'm looking forward to a mini heatwave we'll be having here in NJ next couple of days. Now that I'm in a better shape than a week ago with about 60 miles to my belt, I'm going to give it hard ride and test out Accelerade I bought today.


Full-strength sports drinks sometimes make me nauseous in a hard effort.

If you vomit all over your top tube, now you can't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Water, 12 oz. within the hour I ride then about 20-24.oz/hour or more depending on temps and how much effort I'm putting in. 

I drank a beer following one ride...felt pretty good following. Had the wife try it just to see if we felt similar after a hard cardio, she agreed that it was pretty refreshing. Not a high ABV brew but down in the 4.5-6 ABV.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

*Osmo*

Water off the bike. On the bike- a product called Osmo (osmonutrition.com).
I will also use Osmo pre-load if it is going to be long and hot.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

If it's going to be hot and a hard ride, I drink plenty of water during the day, then gatorade or a gatorade/water mix during the ride, then a big chocolate mile when I'm done, or perhaps a Starbuck's chocolate smoothie (milk+one whole banana+protein powder"mocha powder of some sort).


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Gatorade, but ONLY lemon lime or orange.


----------



## technospolar (Apr 5, 2009)

MerlinAma said:


> Anything over a couple of hours I use Secret Drink Mix. That's Alan Lim's concoction available through Skratch Labs.
> 
> I've used Cytomax in the past but decided to try eating my calories and drinking for hydration/electrolye needs this year.
> 
> So far so good. I seem to drink much more than in the past. I'm a fan of the orange flavor but the lemon lime is good too.


+1, the Orange Skratch labs SDM is great. I'm just re-ordered and also got some single shot servings for my saddle back water re-fills.


----------



## technospolar (Apr 5, 2009)

xjbaylor said:


> This comes up all the time, but..
> After:
> Chocolate Milk or protein mix and plenty of water


I too was a fan of chocolate milk since it really hits the spot, but apparently it may not be a great recovery drink. 

While from someone selling a recovery drink, he seams to have some good points. 
http://mikesmixrecoverydrink.com/chocolate-milk-recovery-drink/

P.S. I have no idea if his product is good; never tried. Currently I'm trying fruit juice + whey protein for a crude cheap drink.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Sweet tea with lite salt. Cheap, works great


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

Before:
Red bull if I am going to rip apart the hills. For some reason it works wonders for me. But if its a late ride as often I ride after 2300 due to work hours then its just a coffee an hour or two before. 

After:
I got the ISO something or another drink. Tastes like grapefruit and basically the same as cytomax. Only drink this after longer rides at the 80% threshold (like intervals) as I am totally spent. The few extra calories won't matter in that event. Normally though water is just fine and a nice salad with many fruits and veggies to acompany my meal.


----------



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

Before: Lots of water starting a couple of days before a big ride
During: GU Electrolite Brew, Hammer Fizz, water
After: Fluid Recovery, water, beer


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

greg12666 said:


> Cytomax before and during. Ovaltine after for protein....


cytoman before and during. Protein shake or chocolate milk after


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

before: water, sometimes coffee or a coke and/or a few shot blocks
during: up to 2hrs. a mix of solid and liquid H2O, longer than 2hrs, one H2O one accelerade.
after: accelerade lemon-lime

Used to be a gatorade drinker but every time I try the new stuff it reminds me how it doesn't taste like the original. Anyone know if in the multitude of gatorade products are any the original formula still?


----------



## Old Roadie88 (Jul 3, 2012)

I keep it simple, water, sports drink. Beer at the after-ride meet !


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

tlg said:


> You're missing some very important factors. How long is the ride? What kind of temps? How hard are you riding?
> 
> I use the 1 bottle of water per hour rule of thumb for a good paced ride in warm weather
> If more than 2-3hrs I'll add some sort of electrolyte drink.


:thumbsup:


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Water before. Maybe Oj or Tomato juice

Accelerade or skratch during. Sometimes before. 

Protein shake after.


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

1LaneLam said:


> Whatever you do, do not drink something heavy like a protein shake before the ride! I had first hand experience and it did not feel good doing speeds of 28mph ! >.<


Define Heavy? Maybe a meal replacement shake.
Part of my pre meal is 10oz of water with 32g of whey protein.
Goes down just as water alone.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Coffee, water, merlot.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

On a side note, what do you eat before as well? 

This morning, I ate a simple toast with Nutella (hazelnut spread) and coffee. What a mistake! I couldn't digest it well and felt it between my throat and stomach all throughout my ride. I couldn't even down my water or accelerade! Needless to say, I unduely sufffered and my average speed dropped 0.8 mph in a 18 mile ride. I'm sticking to my usual eggs and a bit of rice!


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Before: water
During: Skratch Labs. This stuff is awesome IMHO


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

just finished a brisk 57-miler in 94F temps.

before: 20 oz. iced coffee with splash of milk

during: 2 x 24 oz. bottles of water

after: 12 oz. sparkling water with splash of acai berry juice. now working on a large, homemade chocolate milkshake. probably have a beer after that.

never feel the need for any sports / recovery drink products...


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Before: water and 1 cup of coffee
During: infinit 
After: Beer

Disclaimer : I don't race


----------



## muddles2001 (Jul 2, 2012)

Have you tried Osmo?


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I've been carrying water and accelerade for a month now. What's an alternative to accerlade I should try? I don't really like the taste of accerlade.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mergetrio said:


> I've been carrying water and accelerade for a month now. What's an alternative to accerlade I should try? I don't really like the taste of accerlade.


I did not like Accelerade either but found Accelerade Hydro. Lower cal not as sweet. Much better IMO.

I also liked Amino Vital. Great taste and felt like it had a performance kick. But can't find anymore locally. 

Once the Hydro is gone (soon) I am going to try some Skratch that I got on-line.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

NJBiker72 said:


> I
> 
> I also liked Amino Vital. Great taste and felt like it had a performance kick. But can't find anymore locally.


This is what I'm looking for - a drink that gives a "performance kick", i.e., many sports/energy drinks like Rock Star, etc.

I'm definitely staying away from sweet tasting drinks. They don't motivate!


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

technospolar said:


> I too was a fan of chocolate milk since it really hits the spot, but apparently it may not be a great recovery drink.
> 
> While from someone selling a recovery drink, he seams to have some good points.
> Chocolate Milk Recovery Drink | Mike's Mix Recovery Drink
> ...


Numerous scholarly journals have stated quite the opposite. Not necessarily that it is perfect, but it seems to be effective. 

Improved endurance capacity followin... [Appl Physiol Nutr Metab. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI

Acute effects of chocolate milk and ... [Appl Physiol Nutr Metab. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI

Chocolate milk and endurance exercise r... [Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI

Postexercise carbohydrate-protein supple... [J Strength Cond Res. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI

Chocolate milk as a post-exerci... [Int J Sport Nutr Exerc Metab. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Mergetrio said:


> This is what I'm looking for - a drink that gives a "performance kick", i.e., many sports/energy drinks like Rock Star, etc.
> 
> I'm definitely staying away from sweet tasting drinks. They don't motivate!


Don't depend on your drink for a "performance kick," you can eat food or supplement a Coke if that is what you are looking for. Try Skratch labs for hydration, or even diluted kool-aid with table salt or Lite Salt.


----------



## hunrugger (Jul 11, 2012)

I live in Texas...so 8 months out the year it's hot and 4 of those are REALLY hot. 

Before: H2O
During: H2O, diluted G-aid (road) or NUUN (MTB), if there is a stop I'll grab coke zero
After: H2O, G-aid, and a protein drink (lately with coconut water and beef) and beers


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mergetrio said:


> This is what I'm looking for - a drink that gives a "performance kick", i.e., many sports/energy drinks like Rock Star, etc.
> 
> I'm definitely staying away from sweet tasting drinks. They don't motivate!


Company site:

Amino Vital® Store


On Amazon:

Amazon.com: aminovital

In my amateur opinion the key is adding the arginine. Popular supplement for bodybuilders. Increases vasodilation supposedly although many disagree.


----------



## BobGnarly (May 1, 2012)

Before: Water
During: Water, lemon lime gatorade:thumbsup:
After: Chocolate milk


----------



## zaracatani (Jul 27, 2012)

For me, I drink Gatorade or sometimes plain water. This keeps me re-hydrated and keep me cool.


----------



## Jrod77 (May 31, 2012)

Before: Protein shake and some coconut water.

During: Water with a power pak for electrolytes and minerals.

After: L-Glutamine then a protein shake about an hour after that.


----------



## mjm2369 (Jul 27, 2012)

good thread


----------



## livethird (Jul 30, 2012)

hammer products: 
before: endurance blend
during: heed
after: recoverite


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Before: Coffee
During: Water
After: Breakfast - usually cereal with copious amounts of fruit.


----------



## Cobaltss_King (Jul 30, 2012)

Anything over a couple of hours I use Secret Drink Mix. That's Alan Lim's concoction available through Skratch Labs.


----------



## Imatk (Jun 21, 2012)

Just water for me before during and after. I used to drink gatorade after but I don't anymore.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Water, water, beer (strong water.)


Usually, I just drink water.


----------

